

David Karp's Tumblr raises $4.5 Million - pakafka
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20081211/who-said-web-20-was-rip-microblog-tumblr-raises-45-million-expectations/

======
smoody
I was browsing the image bookmarking site, weheartit.com and noticed that a
lot of people are using Tumblr for redistribution of porn. I'm not passing
judgement on that but if they start to do bizdev deals, they're going to have
to find a way to curb it IMHO. Some of it is really, really graphic. That
aside, they should be proud of their trajectory.

~~~
unalone
Tumblr is pretty open and let people do nearly anything they want to. And
they're still making money, so I don't think that the bizdevs are staying
away. Considering their eventual plan for profit is selling Pro accounts, I
think they can get away with that without killing their business model.

~~~
redorb
I didn't think they had a biz model yet...(?)

~~~
unalone
They've mentioned having a pro model with more features for a long time now.

------
okeumeni
Congrats David, prove them wrong! I’m amazed that this story don’t get much
traction on HN.

~~~
unalone
HN isn't a big pro-Tumblr site. I know the Tumblr founders are pretty separate
from YCombinator (I read Marco's blog, and the only time he's ever mentioned a
HN company was when he dismissed Posterous out-of-hand a few months ago), and
perhaps it's just disinterest in a company that's so distant from the seed
funding mentality that we find here.

Oh, well. Tumblr's an excellent service and this is great news for them.

~~~
markessien
Posterous are going to stop growing then start losing users if they just stick
to all these technical fixes and don't fix the social part of their site.

~~~
rantfoil
We got lots coming in the pipe. Thanks for the feedback -- had a great
discussion here a few weeks ago with unalone about the social aspect of
reblogging. I think that will move the needle.

~~~
unalone
Absolutely. I've got nothing bad to say about Posterous whatsoever. And I
doubt Marco does, for that matter. He was irritated at how TechCrunch
announced Posterous as the new Tumblr, which is a fair thing to be irritated
at.

------
ahoyhere
What on earth does a little app like tumblr need 4.5 mil for? You could run
the company for >10 years off that without ever charging anyone a penny. But
how is that a sound investment level?

